# Style 45 Offset?



## BostonBimmer (Apr 23, 2004)

Does anyone know what the offset is on the Style 45 rims. These are the stock 16 x 7 rims that come standard on the 325i non sport package.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

According to my ETK, 47mm.



BostonBimmer said:


> Does anyone know what the offset is on the Style 45 rims. These are the stock 16 x 7 rims that come standard on the 325i non sport package.


----------

